# Anyone run into Warranty problems or other hassles w/ a Short Shift kit



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone run into problems w/ the dealer w/ a shift kit?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

With a shift kit (auto) or a short shifter (6 speed)? If it's a auto then yes you will have issues if it's a six speed the no you should be fine.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My Tremec fried soon after I installed my B&M sport shifter. Of course, the service department immediately zeroed in on this-- I must admit to being a bit freaked out about the possibility myself. 

But, I did my research, held my ground, called bullsh1t whenever necessary, and eventually got my tranny replaced under warranty. In the end it turned out the failure mode was the tail bearing frying out...completely unrelated with the shifter bolted on the top of the housing.

So...don't worry about it.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, what kind of run around did they try to give you?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I actually had the Dealer install mine. Then about a week later it feel through the console and I had no gears. They fixed and I had no hassles what so ever.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Short shifter should not be an issue. The transmission could not be hurt by this modification.

A local guy had that issue and another Pontiac dealership tried to void his warranty. Luckily I caught the issue and all was well./


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> Thanks, what kind of run around did they try to give you?


They *(1)* did a half-assed drain & fill, calling it good even though the tranny sounded like it was filled with gravel and had no reverese then *(2)* tried to say the warranty was voided by the B&M.

Idiots.

They eventually did pull their heads out of their as$ses and warrantied the tranny...it was a random failure, it seems.

That being said, avoid the B&M like the plague. I have had many problems isn keeping it attached to the transmission properly...It's OK now but it's been a long, pain-in-the-ass road.

The GMM is reportedly a much better design.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

yea, a quick use of the search function told me not to skimp and get the B&M




for those that had dealers install them, what did you pay?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

gto500hp said:


> I got a new motor, new seat rails, new door locks, 4 new knock sensors and 4rental cars. I am lookin into trading for an 06. I am waiting to see what happens next. Im at 13000 miles 3500 on new motor. and two months till drags start back up.



soooo, how does this relate to the Short Shifter?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> what did you pay?


We charge $150.00


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

not bad, i figured dealers would probably charge more. How long of a job is it?


Are you dropping the tranny or are you guys doing it w/o having to do that.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> not bad, i figured dealers would probably charge more. How long of a job is it?
> 
> 
> Are you dropping the tranny or are you guys doing it w/o having to do that.


You don't have to drop the tranny, it takes about 2.5 hours.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, I heard there were two ways to install, one where you drop the craddle and one where you have to drill extra holes. Maybe i'm completely off base.


Anyone have a how-to for this install?


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Shifter*

Hi, does anyone have the new Hurst 6-speed shifter? I just checked the Mr. Gasket/Hurst site, GTO shifter availability is implied there. Any reviews or experiences with the Hurst, it looks good! Thanks, Al


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Thanks, I heard there were two ways to install, one where you drop the craddle and one where you have to drill extra holes. Maybe i'm completely off base.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a how-to for this install?


Way off, you don't have to drill anything..... do a search, someone here did a great write up on install.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Couldn't find one on this site, but found one on ls1gto

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42602&highlight=GMM+INstall


They talk about dropping the tranny slightly


----------

